# Confused West End Sowar Prima



## Roddos (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi All

I picked up this watch recently and I'm hoping some body may be able to shed some light on it,

Its a West End Watch Co Sowar Prima but the strange thing is it has a black dial and a sub second marker, which I've never come across before for the Sowar,

The movement looks to be a standard FHF30 marked with the standard West End Co "W"

My first thought was a redial Secondus but seems a lot of effort for that...

I'm estimating it was made around mid 1930s based on the case numbers (3060) and styling but other than that I'm at a complete loss

Anyone come across a Black dial sub Sowar Prima before?

sorry for the poor pictures


----------



## Nucejoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Most west end watches came with black military dial, sweep or sub sec. Assembled in India Sowar means rider, fighter.

Sure way of knowing if a, redial or genuine, is to remove the movement and check up close. Dial feet intact?

FHF 30 and its variants up to 70, were, are true work horse. Some 70 variant with indirect min wheel which have a culprit issue with sweep pinions.

Larger dials ,gent's, are more in demand.

I have somehow ended up with more than a hundered pieces of manual west ends in my collection, local watch maker here have got most NOS parts for it.

Best


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have seen some of WEWCo Sowar's with a subdial but no idea if any of them are genuine, as Nucejoe suggests have a close look at the dial underside


----------

